# Omni basecoats



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

The look reasonably priced but it says they must be used with an Omni clear. Is this true?? Can't any Acrylic Urethane basecoat be used with any Urethane Clearcoat, say a better one than Omni like this PPG Delta i've read about on this board??
Anyone used it with a different clear??


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

seen guys use DCU2021 and 2042 all the time.
The omni MC262 is not a bad clear at all. Buff easy.


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

wont be a probelm


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ive used it with many clears, dont worry about it, will be fine.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i use omni base,and the clear isnt too shabby either :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

i use it all the time . havent had a problem. some of the ppg dealers here in canada cant say if it will work with outher stuff or thell get in trouble but it works with every thing


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I just got back from a 4 day course sponsered by PPG,one guy in the class said their shop used Omni base and clear and the instructor(who works at PPG) bugged him non stop.He said Omni is cheap crap,very transparent as a base,and the clears have little or no UV blockers,don't use it on a nice car.Also PPG offers no warranty on it,i would never use Omni,my buddy is a PPG jobber and he won't sell it to people he knows.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm using light sapphire omni paint for a basecoat
a gallon HOK intercoat clear mixed with a pound of gold and crystal flake (from OSF)
and finally 2 gallons of UPOL clear coat.

Will work fine.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 23 2005, 06:15 PM~4468995
> *I just got back from a 4 day course sponsered by PPG,one guy in the class said their shop used Omni base and clear and the instructor(who works at PPG) bugged him non stop.He said Omni is cheap crap,very transparent as a base,and the clears have little or no UV blockers,don't use it on a nice car.Also PPG offers no warranty on it,i would never use Omni,my buddy is a PPG jobber and he won't sell it to people he knows.
> *


the clear might not be the best,but the base is pretty good,i just sprayed a 74 caprice inside and out with a little more then 1 quart,thats coverage :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 23 2005, 11:05 PM~4469984
> *the clear might not be the best,but the base is pretty good,i just sprayed a 74 caprice inside and out with a little more then 1 quart,thats coverage :biggrin:
> *


i find that hard to believe. not a whole car, total coverage with omni. omni is ok for cheao jobbers or people who dont wanna spend alot of money,but for a couple bucks more go with a ppg dbc :biggrin: .omni is just an economy brand


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 24 2005, 07:34 AM~4472183
> *i find that hard to believe. not  a whole car, total coverage with omni. omni is ok for cheao jobbers or people who dont wanna spend alot of money,but for a couple bucks more go with a ppg dbc :biggrin: .omni is just an economy brand
> *


I call BS as well,that story doesn't add up at all.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

how can you call it bullshit.........


the thing he didn't say is.....how it was prepped....was it scuffed then sprayed and what color of base he used and what color of base went over............



don't call bullshit too soon.......until you know the whole story


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

C'mon a 74 caprice inside and out????
I guess he didn't say what it looked like.haha


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 24 2005, 12:48 PM~4473722
> *C'mon a 74 caprice inside and out????
> I guess he didn't say what it looked like.haha
> *


here ya go,i dont bullshit i did spray it over epoxy primer,i dont know why you guys dont beleive it,my buddy also uses omni sometimes and you get full coverage with a little more then a quart.heres the caprice,and my car took 2 quarts to spray everything i mean everything and it was over that finish there with spots


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I like the omni product the damn clear sands and buff real good, never no problem with it


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

No offense man but it's not a quality job,you spray outdoors??WTF?


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

what grit do you use to colorsand mosquitos??..haha.

..actually I've seen good paint jobs come out of bad conditions before. It makes it easier when you have a controlled enviroment (less dirt etc) but its not impossible.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChepsTCP_@Dec 24 2005, 10:11 PM~4477025
> *what grit do you use to colorsand mosquitos??..haha.
> 
> ..actually I've seen good paint jobs come out of bad conditions before.  It makes it easier when you have a controlled enviroment (less dirt etc)  but its not impossible.
> *


you gotta work with whatyou got my man,and ive seen alot shittier jobs coming out of "controlled enviroments" btw i shoot regular basecoats and such there (close up the sides and run a exhaust fan) but when for clears,patterns and other type of shit it goes str8 to the garage


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 24 2005, 09:53 PM~4476900
> *No offense man but it's not a quality job,you spray outdoors??WTF?
> *


whats nto a quality job?must be a canadian thins i guess :uh:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 25 2005, 01:05 AM~4477644
> *whats nto a quality job?must be a canadian thins i guess :uh:
> *


I can see the crap in the paint from the pics,or is that runs?The trunk's all streaky,you're masking with meat paper,yeah that's quality workmanship man!Anyway,i'm not going to start spraying my customers cars in an open sided tent anytime soon,i'll leave that to you.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 25 2005, 03:04 AM~4477896
> *
> I can see the crap in the paint from the pics,or is that runs?The trunk's all streaky,you're masking with meat paper,yeah that's quality workmanship man!Anyway,i'm not going to start spraying my customers cars in an open sided tent anytime soon,i'll leave that to you.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 25 2005, 01:04 AM~4477896
> *
> I can see the crap in the paint from the pics,or is that runs?The trunk's all streaky,you're masking with meat paper,yeah that's quality workmanship man!Anyway,i'm not going to start spraying my customers cars in an open sided tent anytime soon,i'll leave that to you.
> *


wow point out crap in the paint or runs? and yes the trunk is streaky,so is the roof,thats what happes when you spray ppg premixed candy.and btw thats not meat paper cabron,but im sure it makes you feel alot better geting fucked for your money because you like to buy paper that say "paint" on it :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 25 2005, 09:46 AM~4479267
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


coming from some one with a HOT pink impala :uh:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 25 2005, 12:22 PM~4479659
> *wow point out crap in the paint or runs? and yes the trunk is streaky,so is the roof,thats what happes when you spray ppg premixed candy.and btw thats not meat paper cabron,but im sure it makes you feel alot better geting fucked for your money because you like to buy paper that say "paint" on it :uh:
> *


Pre-mixed candy isn't your problem,it's the guy spraying it!!!All the candy jobs i've done is PPg radiance,never had a problem,I love the shit!Thats the first time i've heard someone blame the product for streaks in the candy,reTard!!!hahahaha
I get the PPG blue paper yes,for the same price as the brown meat paper,and it doesn't bleed through onto the glass!!  :biggrin: 
Any tips for someone wanting to spray their car in a M.A.S.H army tent???


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah,,, The PPG radiannce is the shit,.. down here in San Diego I can guarantee you guys pick Radiannce over HOK anytime.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChepsTCP_@Dec 25 2005, 02:38 PM~4480217
> *Yeah,,,  The PPG radiannce is the shit,..  down here in San Diego I can guarantee you guys pick Radiannce over HOK anytime.
> *


After much discussion with other painters i'm starting to think HOK might be over rated.They do have more color choice,but there are alot of instances where PPG has the edge,I'll take the 2002 clear over any HOK clear anyday.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

this is my 2nd candy job,first was with kandy concentrate and it came out perfect,the ppg was shit


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

How long did it take to get the overspray off the tires? :biggrin:


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 25 2005, 01:43 PM~4480250
> *After much discussion with other painters i'm starting to think HOK might be over rated.They do have more color choice,but there are alot of instances where PPG has the edge,I'll take the 2002 clear over any HOK clear anyday.
> *



it only seems like HOK has more choices because they put a lot of effort into the color books. Thats their sole purpose is the custom 'sell"

But with PPG Radiannce you can duplicate any color in HOK and make your own custom colors as well. Now imagine what you can do when you work off the DBC mixing toner system with 60 plus toners to play with bases etc. 

Endless possibilities. 2002 is good. High solids. Remember the old 2020??


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

:angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 25 2005, 01:23 PM~4479666
> *coming from some one with a HOT pink impala :uh:
> *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChepsTCP_@Dec 27 2005, 11:16 AM~4491319
> *it only seems like HOK has more choices because they put a lot of effort into the color books.  Thats their sole purpose is the custom 'sell"
> 
> But with PPG Radiannce you can duplicate any color in HOK and make your own custom colors as well.  Now imagine what you can do when you work off the DBC mixing toner system with 60 plus toners to play with bases etc.
> ...


I've never used 2020,just the 2002,i hope they never discontinue it.


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

Down here in So Cal we can't use 2002. Too high in VOC.....well you're not supposed to use it ..but you know how that goes. 

right now we have to use 2010, 2042, or some new stuff coming out


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Dec 27 2005, 09:03 AM~4490934
> *How long did it take to get the overspray off the tires? :biggrin:
> *


not long,got swaped out for 24's :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChepsTCP_@Dec 27 2005, 06:16 PM~4491319
> *it only seems like HOK has more choices because they put a lot of effort into the color books.  Thats their sole purpose is the custom 'sell"
> 
> But with PPG Radiannce you can duplicate any color in HOK and make your own custom colors as well.  Now imagine what you can do when you work off the DBC mixing toner system with 60 plus toners to play with bases etc.
> ...




you can do all this with HOK too...........


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Dec 27 2005, 08:47 PM~4496026
> *you can do all this with HOK too...........
> *


At twice the price!!!(up here anyway) :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i always use omni base... i've used all other brand bases and i dont like any as good as the omni base... i used 1 quart to base a 92 caprice... completely... and it lays out smooth as fuck... ive used all that expensive bull shit and i would only stick to ppg products...i got a brand new gallon here of ultra 7000 that i dont know wut to do with it... and i got a brand new gallon of HOK clear... and i dont know wut to do wit it either... i dont really like them too much... i mean yeah they're good but i like the ppg better.... oh and to answer the question in this topic.... yeah you could shoot any clear over omni base i do all the time... i always shoot PPG delta over it all the time... as a matter of fact i did last night...and i personaly dont liek pre mixed candies.... not all of them are but a alot of them are too light and take too many coats to get full coverage... ill stick to concentrates talk shit if you want but i bet it comes out just as good or if not better :0 :0

and who cares where you paint.. a good painter doesnt need a "controlled enviroment" a good painter can make the best out of what he has to work with... shit ill paint outside all day evryday.... and if you got paint bleeding thru your paper onto the windows... then your a fucken idiot.... who the fuck paints the paper to begin with?... i know you dont get that much overspray on the edges alone... anyways i always spray the paper on the window to test how the kandy is shooting.... and i've NEVER had the paint bleed thru the paper...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 28 2005, 09:32 AM~4498624
> *and who cares where you paint.. a good painter doesnt need a "controlled enviroment" a good painter can make the best out of what he has to work with... shit ill paint outside all day evryday....*


Bahahahahahaha
Must be a Florida thing!!!Does nobody else think painting outdoors is the stupidest thing you ever heard?I want to see some of your guys work in person,i can guarantee i'll find dirt,bugs,and tonnes of other shit in it,thats so ghetto!!
Are you and old "streaky"Japsw20 brothers or something??
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Painting outside is OK if you know what you are doing. However, the pics you posted show you are painting on dirt ground, I can just imagine the air/paint from the paint gun hitting the side panels and air redirecting toward the ground causing dust/dirt to come up.....I'd be interested to see actually how the job came out over the dirt. 

Sometimes we have to work with what we got. I have painted outside on several occasions, on cement ground although. Best bet is to have a canopy over the work area and wet the ground. In your case, I would have layed out a tarp over the dirt for better results. 

It all depends on your skill & knowledge. I know many turntable quality cars that have been painted in backyards.  

Preferably painting in the booth is the easiest though. 

Here's a pic that I see as motivation


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

Really though, could I get away with 2 qts. Omni in Dark Blue on a Corolla?? how come I can't find the pricing of Omni Clear on autolibrary.com ??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yes 2 quarts of omni base should do a corolla and have left over... and the omni lear is like 40 a gallon without hardeners... it comes out to like 70 or 80 wit hardeners... its a high solids clear.... and im not at home now but ill post pics of my work to buddy that talking shit... no streaks over here buddy... and no we aint brothers japs is mah boi and hes just starting off painting i been doing this for 5 or 6 years now so i know wtf im doing.... all tho... i wouldnt paint on dirt... but thats all he has to work with...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i tarp up the sides,and wet the floor down.i cleared and patternd my car in my garage because it fits,that 74 didnt fit at all so it had to go out back,and you are welcomed to come see my work in person


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Neither one of those cars is great at all,I still see shit in the paint,fucking ghetto ass outdoor painting hillbillies!
You really can't afford $75 bucks to paint in a booth?Oh yeah......you're spraying with Omni you must be broke!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

THIS PAINT JOB IS TIGER STRIPPED BADLY.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Dec 28 2005, 07:40 PM~4502174
> *Painting outside is OK if you know what you are doing. However, the pics you posted show you are painting on dirt ground, I can just imagine the air/paint from the paint gun hitting the side panels and air redirecting toward the ground causing dust/dirt to come up.....I'd be interested to see actually how the job came out over the dirt.
> 
> Sometimes we have to work with what we got. I have painted outside on several occasions, on cement ground although. Best bet is to have a canopy over the work area and wet the ground. In your case, I would have layed out a tarp over the dirt for better results.
> ...



I'VE BEEN IN THAT BACK YARD A FEW TIMES. THERE HAVE BEEN SOME NICE PAINT JOBS PAINTED THERE.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

neighbors have to love. shit im in the ghetto with 2 down draft booths and the neighbors still have the balls to complain. oh the fumes


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

yes that aprice is striped,im still a rookiewith te kandy,and to lowdeville i wnt you to point outth garrbage in my paint


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 30 2005, 08:47 PM~4518387
> *yes that aprice is striped,im still a rookiewith te kandy,and to lowdeville i wnt you to point outth garrbage in my paint
> *


What's the address,i'll stop by next time i'm in Florida :biggrin: 
That streaky blue one has shit and\or runs in it anyone can see that,fuck you didn't even bother taking chrome off to paint!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

You can use other clear than omni clear my car was painted with omni base( my painter says its sprays thinner than reg ppg) and he used good clear not omni and it turned out just fine


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

heres some... of my work.... and trust me i aint no damn rookie...you'll be seein alot more work of mines soon enough when its safe to post up pics...


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 30 2005, 09:53 PM~4519309
> *heres some... of my work.... and trust me i aint no damn rookie...you'll be seein alot more work of mines soon enough when its safe to post up pics...
> *


nice work :thumbsup: but the time you took tape the lights off you could of taken them out.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i knew people were gunna mention that.... thats my girlfriends cutlass i just taped them up cause it was a spur of the moment lets paint the car right quick thing and i didnt even think about taking them off... thats why the rockers are on too... but anyways... it woulda been easier and faster to take the tail lights off.... but doesnt really do a different on the quality of the paint... i know how to tape up good so its perfect...ima see if i post more pics later on but my comp got fucked up last night while i was tryna post more pics so im on my sisters comp right now


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 30 2005, 10:29 PM~4519198
> *What's the address,i'll stop by next time i'm in Florida :biggrin:
> That streaky blue one has shit and\or runs in it anyone can see that,fuck you didn't even bother taking chrome off to paint!
> *


ye asure let me take some chrome that is jb wleded onto the body,and let me take the whole car apart for a paintjob i made 300 bucks on :uh: and you still have not shown me one drip or one piece of garbage in my paint


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm not goign to flat out diss you on your paint like some other ppl on here (I haven't even done a paintjob yet), however you can see a lot of runs in the paint. Also, on the car with patterns on the roof, I do have to say the patterns came out really good and look really cool! However, it does look like there is some dirt (don't know if its in the paint, or on the outside) by the window. Why didn't you paint it in your garage and just set up some exhaust fans? There are a lot of places where you can rent whole exhaust systems for pretty cheap. It doesn't look terrible though. Keep at it, and you'll probably come up with something good!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 31 2005, 01:05 PM~4521818
> *I'm not goign to flat out diss you on your paint like some other ppl on here (I haven't even done a paintjob yet), however you can see a lot of runs in the paint.  Also, on the car with patterns on the roof, I do have to say the patterns came out really good and look really cool!  However, it does look like there is some dirt (don't know if its in the paint, or on the outside) by the window.  Why didn't you paint it in your garage and just set up some exhaust fans?  There are a lot of places where you can rent whole exhaust systems for pretty cheap.  It doesn't look terrible though.  Keep at it, and you'll probably come up with something good!
> *


i did paint my regal in the garage,with exhaust fans.i could tell you there is not one spekc of dirt on my regal.the blue car did come out streaky but there is not one drip in it. so i really dont know why canadian boy doesn point it out?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 31 2005, 02:10 PM~4521833
> *i did paint my regal in the garage,with exhaust fans.i could tell you there is not one spekc of dirt on my regal.the blue car did come out streaky but there is not one drip in it. so i really dont know why canadian boy doesn point it out?
> *


HAHA,I'd rather be a Canadian boy than a Florida cousin fucking ******* hack job of a painter,I see runs on the rear quarter along the bodyline.(and BTW if it looks bad in pics,it'll look 10x worse in person)
And you dissed yourself by saying the chrome is JB welded on the body,at least you make me laugh!! :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

The regal looks really good. Did you do stripes on the sides of it too? Cause i'm trying to come up with ideas for some stripes and patterns for the side of my caddy.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> take the whole car apart for a paintjob i made 300 bucks on
> 
> 
> > :biggrin:
> > If you made $300 or $3000,if you're a good painter it makes no diffrence on the end product!!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> > take the whole car apart for a paintjob i made 300 bucks on
> >
> >
> > > :biggrin:
> > ...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 31 2005, 01:17 PM~4521868
> *The regal looks really good.  Did you do stripes on the sides of it too?  Cause i'm trying to come up with ideas for some stripes and patterns for the side of my caddy.
> *


nope only the top


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 31 2005, 02:37 PM~4521976
> *nope sorry but you get what you pay for,especially if someone brings me a car that has about 600 pounds of bondo and rust coming out the bottom,and tells me not to worry about body just mask and paint.
> *


That makes no sense at all,either you don't know or you have no pride in your workmanship,you'll never be a good painter if you don't take pride in your work.Never take on projects that will reflect badly on your skills,you end up making yourself look bad in the end.


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2005, 08:04 AM~4520627
> *i knew people were gunna mention that.... thats my girlfriends cutlass i just taped them up cause it was a spur of the moment lets paint the car right quick thing and i didnt even think about taking them off... thats why the rockers are on too... but anyways... it woulda been easier and faster to take the tail lights off.... but doesnt really do a different on the quality of the paint... i know how to tape up good so its perfect...ima see if i post more pics later on  but my comp got fucked up last night while i was tryna post more pics so im on my sisters comp right now
> *


  i like the color of the caddy what is it?


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

> > take the whole car apart for a paintjob i made 300 bucks on
> >
> >
> > > :biggrin:
> > ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

house of kolor kandy lime gold over planet green basecoat...


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2005, 05:08 PM~4523950
> *house of kolor kandy lime gold over planet green basecoat...
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 31 2005, 01:42 PM~4522006
> *That makes no sense at all,either you don't know or you have no pride in your workmanship,you'll never be a good painter if you don't take pride in your work.Never take on projects that will reflect badly on your skills,you end up making yourself look bad in the end.
> *


alright canadian boy,i dont make a living off of painting,if someone wants a quick cheap job they get what they pay for.and no i dont take pride in painting buckets.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backyardkustoms_@Dec 31 2005, 02:17 PM~4522179
> *thats way i charge for my paint jobs iv even had friends talk shit to me becouse of it. but all my paint jobs are straight and wet and i get paid.
> *


so your telling me you will prep and shoot a car kandy for 300? i have a job opening available for you


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

try $4,500 just for b/c c/c
[attachmentid=405922]
[attachmentid=405923]


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

That cuty is hot,I see you wet down the pavement before you sprayed it!
J\K lol.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 1 2006, 12:22 AM~4525740
> *alright canadian boy,i dont make a living off of painting,if someone wants a quick cheap job they get what they pay for.and no i dont take pride in painting buckets.
> *


You just don't get it,a GOOD painter can paint a toilet seat,or a show car,and the quality should be the same.You don't just switch from,good to bad just because of what you are spraying,at least i hope not,(japsw20,the schitzo painter??jj) :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Before this post got off topic I was just going to say, if you are going to be repainting your car every few years, why waste dough on paint that's only high points over omni are that it will last longer.

I would I used less than half a gallon (hvlp) to do my whole truck, jambs and everything. that was sealed,but with a light sealer.

And the clear,I hated it for a long time and all the sudden I really like spraying it, they dont recommend a reducer,but you damn near have to put some in.


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 31 2005, 12:10 PM~4521833
> *i did paint my regal in the garage,with exhaust fans.i could tell you there is not one spekc of dirt on my regal.the blue car did come out streaky but there is not one drip in it. so i really dont know why canadian boy doesn point it out?
> *


taped it up,painted it and with this beutiful florida weather it poured on the car 5 seconds after last coat of clear 

Attached image(s)
:uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backyardkustoms_@Jan 1 2006, 11:31 AM~4527260
> *taped it up,painted it and with this beutiful florida weather it poured on the car 5 seconds after last coat of clear
> 
> Attached image(s)
> ...


:scrutinize: i see your a fan of my work going through my build up,you like it


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i have always sprayed in a garage or booth.............never outside (except for primer) and one time clear :biggrin: but if i get the chance i am going to do it...........



i always like to try something that nobody likes :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 2 2006, 02:45 PM~4533986
> *i have always sprayed in a garage or booth.............never outside (except for primer)  and one time clear :biggrin: but if i get the chance i am going to do it...........
> i always like to try something that nobody likes :biggrin:
> *



well, this pic is from a Lifestyle members back yard, and we all know they have the best paint jobs there is, so you know....


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

do the OMNI (mbc) prices at autocolorlibrary.com inclued everything, or am I looking at base, activator, and reducer (sounded like I need 2 qts. for a small car) ??
Thanks for the help guys...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2006, 08:48 PM~4534008
> *well, this pic is from a Lifestyle members back yard, and we all know they have the best paint jobs there is, so you know....
> 
> 
> ...




i agree with their paintjobs being the best that is creativity at it's finest...........

do you have a bigger pic of that 76 in your avitar????


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 2 2006, 09:21 PM~4536404
> *i agree with their paintjobs being the best that is creativity at it's finest...........
> 
> do you have a bigger pic of that 76 in your avitar????
> *



YES. HERE IS A BETTER PIC. THE CAR DONT LOOK LIKE THAT NOW. ITS GETTING NEW PAINT THIS YEAR. BY A LIFESTYLE MEMBER/PAINTER


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i just wanted to say how much everyone cracks me up people sure do love to dog on everyone else the omni paint works just as good as anything has great coverage mixes 1 to 1 the only thing you would really have to worry about for a long lasting job is a good clear coat i have used omni its ok but i have found some just as cheap that i think are way better so i say go with cheap paint but put good clear over that also i see the guy painting in the pic is using a harbor freight gun wich to me is like using omni paint its cheaper then a sata but if you know what you are doing you can get just as good a job with it  I have a harbor freight gun myself but also own a sata jet rp digital 2 and i can honestly do just as good a job with the harbor gun well if i am goin to sand and buff anyway


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 2 2006, 07:21 PM~4536404
> *i agree with their paintjobs being the best that is creativity at it's finest...........
> 
> do you have a bigger pic of that 76 in your avitar????
> *


yea lifestyle do have the nicest paintjobs..  and to 86 camaro man i totalyy agree with you,eveyrone just jumps on other peopels dick and do what they say and buy shit because its "supposed" to be better.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jan 2 2006, 09:46 PM~4536880
> *i just wanted to say how much everyone cracks me up people sure do love to dog on everyone else the omni paint works just as good as anything has great coverage mixes 1 to 1 the only thing you would really have to worry about for a long lasting job is a good clear coat i have used omni its ok but i have found some just as cheap that i think are way better so i say go with cheap paint but put good clear over that also i see the guy painting in the pic is using a harbor freight gun wich to me is like using omni paint its cheaper then a sata but if you know what you are doing you can get just as good a job with it   I have a harbor freight gun myself but also own a sata jet rp digital 2 and i can honestly do just as good a job with the harbor gun well if i am goin to sand and buff anyway
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

when painting outside, isnt it a good idea to spray down lightly the surroundings and ground with water so the dirt and dust wont rise up or get strewn around??


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 2 2006, 11:10 PM~4537091
> *yea lifestyle do have the nicest paintjobs..   and to 86 camaro man i totalyy agree with you,eveyrone just jumps on other peopels dick and do what they say and buy shit because its "supposed" to be better.
> *



dont sweat it, just keep doing your thing. good painters are the ones who try new shit and keep trying and keep trying and keep trying etc etc etc.


painting a car is just like training a dog, its takes patience, practice and reputition over and over, until it becomes second nature to you, almost like a 6th sense. all the great painters I have met say the same thing "ohh I tried this new thing", or, "I did it this way on this car, but that way on that car" these days with the lead free paints its hard to turn out a job that has the same tones and depth that they did back in the 60's and 70's but painters are always looking to find ways to use new products with old school technique. 

and just like brain surgery, everyone has to learn, no one is born with a paint gun, or a scalpel in their hand.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 3 2006, 03:58 AM~4536674
> *YES. HERE IS A BETTER PIC. THE CAR DONT LOOK LIKE THAT NOW. ITS GETTING NEW PAINT THIS YEAR. BY A LIFESTYLE MEMBER/PAINTER
> *




oh damn can't wait to see some more pics..........


they should put together some backyard videos on painting i would buy every damn copy if i don't have time to paint i will pop in a video and watch someone paint :biggrin:


there was a backyard paint job an an sc10 truck being painted on one of my cali swangin videos he was painting some patterns right outside......it was fuckin sweet i think doc was sprayin them........


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 3 2006, 04:49 AM~4538490
> *dont sweat it, just keep doing your thing. good painters are the ones who try new shit and keep trying and keep trying and keep trying etc etc etc.
> painting a car is just like training a dog, its takes patience, practice and reputition over and over, until it becomes second nature to you, almost like a 6th sense. all the great painters I have met say the same thing "ohh I tried this new thing", or, "I did it this way on this car, but that way on that car" these days with the lead free paints its hard to turn out a job that has the same tones and depth that they did back in the 60's and 70's but painters are always looking to find ways to use new products with old school technique.
> 
> ...


 uffin: shit man im new to painting and im young.they could keep talking shit but ima keep painting


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

that's cool keep painting bro.........don't argue with them either it makes you look bad.........

just do your thign let your paint speak for itself..........


paint really needs to be seen in person to really appreciate it's beauty at least in my opinion it does..............


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i have painted some cars and bikes outside if its a bright and sunny day so i can see what i am doing i will not clear outside because of the fear of getting dirt in the clear because it doesnt dry to dust in a such a long period of time but as for the paint it can almost be instantaniously dry to dust to me painting is just patience if you have it you can do it anybody can do the wild flame and graphic paintjobs if they have patience most of it is just masking it off correctly letting it dry remasking and so on but alot of people get in a hurry and dont lay there patterns down correctly or some people even tape off to soon wich can be more time consuming then if you just waited the proper amount of time there are alot of certified painters out there that cant hold a candle to backyard novices i guess i have gotten way off topic but here is one more thing about the omni paint i have noticed that if you are going to use it on a color match with the factory paint code and you are only doing a door or fender or so on with out blending it in on the whole side of the car and then clearing it seems to be way off in color matching but if you have your paint store come out and scan your paint onto there computer instead of using the paint code it will give you a better match because that gives you the color of your car now not what it used to be ten years ago before it has slightly faded and so on


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here are some more pics.... of my work.... this pink one was done with omni all around clear n all... with hok kandy tho...

and this purple grand priz i painted it right outside where its parked i took that pic right after i un masked the car.... the cops showed up right after.... and that was done with hi-glo single stage paint.... i sprayed it outside the owner of the cars job which is a paint supplies place and thats the paint he gave me to paint it...


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

this isnt omni its that 35dollar a gallon candy apple red off of ebay acrylic enamel its reall more like a bright red it was painted outside for the price its good acrylic enamel anyway i believe its hawthorne rayflex


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 3 2006, 11:25 AM~4539317
> *here are some more pics.... of my work.... this pink one was done with omni all around clear n all... with hok kandy tho...
> 
> and this purple grand priz i painted it right outside where its parked i took that pic right after i un masked the car.... the cops showed up right after.... and that was done with hi-glo single stage paint.... i sprayed it outside the owner of the cars job which is a paint supplies place and thats the paint he gave me to paint it...
> *


You got some cool fades and patterns there man!I still think spraying outdoors is ghetto though.
If i were to tell one of my customers that their car was going to be sprayed outdoors,word would spread,and i'd be out of business in no time,and charged with environmental infractions.Say all you want,spraying anywhere but in a booth is not the way to go.
And to the guy who said Omni is hard to match,(while i hate Omni),you have to tint to match most any base,be it Deltron,global,or omni.


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

didnt say it was actually hard to match just said you are better off having them scan your paint into the computer to get a closer match i can go and get any brand paint in the paint code and make it match all you have to do is say you want to paint a door sand the whole half of the car down spray the door reduce spray farther out reduce again spray farther out do so until its totally blended then clear and with todays factory finishes there is so much orange peel that you actually have to try to match the orange peel as well so you dont want to lay it on too slick why are the newer cars coming with so much peel on them my brother in law bought a 2003 Z06 corvette and that thing is ate up with peel i could not believe that high dollar of a car had so much orange peel


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i understand about the outdoors painting... i dont do it anymore... and it was never on payin jobs i only painted outdoors on my own and on my friends shit i mean it comes out good but people would talk shit when they hear it was done outside... and to other guy.... i dont have to keep reducing to blend... i just fade it right in and you wont even notice it... all tho i to do that 06 corolla i used pro spray base... and i wenty by the color code and it didnt match AT ALL.... then i took it to the car to the place and they scanned it with that little color scanner thing... and it came out perfect...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jan 3 2006, 09:34 PM~4543382
> * i can go and get any brand paint in the paint code and make it match all you have to do is say you want to paint a door sand the whole half of the car down spray the door reduce spray farther out reduce again spray farther out do so until its totally blended then clear
> *


hahaha That's what they call a Texas blend!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jan 3 2006, 08:34 PM~4543382
> *didnt say it was actually hard to match just said you are better off having them scan your paint into the computer to get a closer match i can go and get any brand paint in the paint code and make it match all you have to do is say you want to paint a door sand the whole half of the car down spray the door reduce spray farther out reduce again spray farther out do so until its totally blended then clear and with todays factory finishes there is so much orange peel that you actually have to try to match the orange peel as well so you dont want to lay it on too slick why are the newer cars coming with so much peel on them my brother in law bought a 2003 Z06 corvette and that thing is ate up with peel i could not believe that high dollar of a car had so much orange peel
> *


ha tell me about it i got a 05 f150 and that bitch looks like an orange


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jan 3 2006, 05:07 PM~4541576
> *this isnt omni its that 35dollar a gallon candy apple red off of ebay acrylic enamel its reall more like a bright red it was painted outside for the price its good acrylic enamel anyway i believe its hawthorne rayflex
> *


You got the Rayflex Kit, right? I mean Hardener is in that paint, isn't it? Looks good for outside! Just gotta mask the tires next time. That looks like it doesn't need much in the way of cut-n-buff...
Anyone got a Krylon Paint-Job they want to show us, just to see whats possible on the cheep? haha.


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

yeah it had hardner in it i just painted it for my dad we own a small tire shop he is going to put new tires on it anyway and believe it or not i dont think cutting and buffing it would make it any better its bout as good as you can get out of acrylic enamel and it actually has lots of depth so far people that have seen this truck are like wow thats nice and i tell them its single stage and they cant believe it there like i know its not its too shiny thats a base clear actually have to show them the paint to get them to believe its not lol if you have a cheapo to paint i would recommend there paint i bought two gallons it came quickly only thing i can say is it says mix 4 to 1 definetely dont do that more like 1 to 1 or 2 to 1


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I've got a 71 chevelle i painted 8 years ago with centari acrylic enamel and it still shines like the day i sprayed it.


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jan 6 2006, 09:03 PM~4564356
> *yeah it had hardner in it i just painted it for my dad we own a small tire shop he is going to put new tires on it anyway and believe it or not i dont think cutting and buffing it would make it any better its bout as good as you can get out of acrylic enamel and it actually has lots of depth so far people that have seen this truck are like wow thats nice and i tell them its single stage and they cant believe it there like i know its not its too shiny thats a base clear actually have to show them the paint to get them to believe its not lol if you have a cheapo to paint i would recommend there paint i bought two gallons it came quickly only thing i can say is it says mix 4 to 1 definetely dont do that more like 1 to 1 or 2 to 1
> *


you mean reducer right? Yeah, a good painter a long, long time ago showed me that if you know what you're doing with acrylic enamel (single-stage), you shouldn't reduce 33% like the instructions say, more like 75% and you won't get that orange peel. Note I said a good, experience painter which isn't me. I have a little experience, thats all. I would probably reduce less than you and just cut-n-buff... But I'm not much of a gambler and I know I have limited experience...
Thanks for the info on Rayflex though, am considering it for my Corolla...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

30 dollar paint kit from hi-glo.... single stage for your ass...lol i've done 4 cars with it and 3 out of 4 they came out cleannnnnnn and its been about 2 years and they still perfect... except for one car i didnt reduce it enough and i put too much hardener so it looks like asssssssss it was a freebee job for a homeboy i told him to get some bc/cc he said fuck that....lol


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

hi-glo? where do you get that at, I never heard of it


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i think i mixed it 50 50 when i used it and pretty much no peel the bad thing about acrylic enamel is if you are using a metalic color you cant cut and buff it cause it will screw the metalic up but on a non metalic you can make it look grrrreeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaattttttttt cause you can cut and buff so i recommend with metalics go base clear or if you know what you are doin over reduce on the single stage


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i start to reduce more between evry coat... so it gets more shineand lays out smooth by the time its done...and that hi-glo shit they sell it anywhere that sells sherwin williams i think its the same company...


----------

